# wird y würde



## Diana1989

Hola buenos días a todos,

Deseo saber cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos oraciones: *"Die Weinflashe wird geöffnet"* y* "Die Wienflashe würde geöffnet"*

Mil mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Peterdg

"wird" ==> Se abre la botella de vino.
"würde" ==> Se abrió la botella de vino.


----------



## Diana1989

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## bwprius

"Würde" no es el pasado de "werden". El pasado sería "wurde" . 

Con "würde" la frase significa "sería abierta" o "se abriría".


----------



## anahiseri

bwprius tiene razón. 
*würde* es condicional y la traducción es ésa.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Pequeña corrección: "sería abierta" significa "wäre geöffnet" oder "wäre offen" .
"Wäre" es Konjunktiv ll del verbo "sein".


----------



## anahiseri

Atención :
Die Flasche *würde* geöffnet = la botella sería abierta , se *abriría (*werden, PASIVA)
Die Flasche *wäre* offen (geöffnet) = la botella *estaría* abierta.(sein,  SER, ESTAR)
Die Flasche *wurde* geöffnet = la botella fue abierta, se *abrió*.*(*werden, PASIVA)


----------

